
Show HN: Ahoy – Twitter for Your Neighbourhood - serious-sam
https://itsahoy.com/
======
verdverm
Add a geo input, not giving location access to any apps these days. Far too
much abuse by the general app market to let anything have access at this point

~~~
vasanthv
That would defeat the purpose of the whole hyperlocal apps.

------
verdverm
How will you prevent the YikYak outcome (devolving into horrible, anonymous
comments)

~~~
vasanthv
I don't think we can prevent horrible anonymous comments. Thats the truth.

Even Twitter & Facebook are fighting this even though they are not anonymous
apps.

------
smartis2812
Amazing Idea!

Love it, but how can i increase my radius?

~~~
serious-sam
You can click on the radius (number) in top text. It is an editable field.

